# Follistatin



## UberJedi (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking for sone legit follistatin.  Any sponsors care to step up and strut their stuff? If the shits real and works I'll leave a positive review but if it's not then same thing.


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 22, 2015)

I see IronMag Research has it. Any reviews or reps care to chime in or vouch for quality?


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 22, 2015)

No one yet


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2015)

Idk man. From what I remember real Folli was damn near impossible to find


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 26, 2015)

Seems it still is. And at 150 a pop you can't just go around sampling a bunch.


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2015)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## James2017 (Sep 3, 2017)

See my other posts on this. Most places don't even know that they should be selling Follistatin 315, not 344. The knowledge of the vendors about this is pathetic, which is giving it a bad name. It definitely works if you use the right one.


----------

